# Blueridge, Morgan Monroe, or?



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a new acoustic, just wondering if anyone has any experience with BlueRidge or Morgan Monroe guitars. Obviously, I'm looking in the $500 to $700 range...

If not those, what else would you recommend in that price range? Ibanez? Yamaha? Epiphone MasterBuilt? Vintage has some interesting acoustics as well. I like the look of the Guilds as well.


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

*You-tube*

check out morgan monroe on youtube--right up there with Martin--especially the indian rosewood models--just bought myself the FE25


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I would look at a few Pacrims. There are a few that seem to rise above the throng of inexpensive asian builds in no perticular order such as Blueridge, Morgan Monroe, Recording King, Epiphone masterbuilts, Guild gad's, Revival, and Stanford performer series. Stanfords are not available in Canada yet and despite a very small number imported into N. America, they have been touted as the all time favorite among the short list I compiled. Stanford's parent company has released Stonebridge in Canada but they are also way over the same price league.(Stonebridge are Dynamite guitars from all reports I've heard).
Some carry limited lifetime warranty, some come with case included. Comparing oranges with oranges, they are all priced about the same as well.

Buy from a reputable dealer as not all Pacrims are made equal.
The customer is unknowingly usually hired on as their QC inspector unless it goes through a reputable dealer who finds problems before they get in your hands.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've had my Martin 000-15 for about 2 yrs now, it was 789.99 + tax at L&M. Love the necks on Martins, there's a used one at their Bloor St. location going for 719.00. I p/u a Blueridge BR-163 used for 550.00 it's actually much nicer then the 000-15. It's equal to the Martin 000-28 without the $2000.00 price tag.

Good luck.


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 22, 2009)

*takamine maybe?*

there's no harm in trying one..


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

If you can, try as many brands locally as possible. Buying online can be a crapshoot, especially for Pacrim instruments. 

I was on a similar search last year. For me, the clear winner was the Blueridge BR-160(spruce top with rosewood sides and back). The store was so confident about the guitar that they had it hanging in their Martin room. 

Unfortunately, there were no Morgan Monroes, Stanfords or real Recording Kings(two stores had the cheap cowboy guitars) available at the time. I tried several Epiphone Masterbilts, Guild GADs, Gretsch, various Godin products, as well as Martins of all levels before settling on the BR.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

There seems to be enough variation between individual pac-rim guitars that it becomes pointless to prefer one brand over another. I speak of the Morgan Monroe, Recording King, and Blueridge brands as these are the only one's I've played recently. 

I've had more experience with the Blueridge than the others, but I certainly can't claim that Blueridge is the only quality pac-rim builder. 

Play the guitar, like the guitar, buy the guitar. 

Remember, too, , Grasshopper: This is not a life threatening decision. It is only one of many wonderful guitars you will own in the path to enlightenment. Each instrument will teach you something more.


----------

